
Trump campaign's mobile app collecting huge amount of data - samizdis
https://www.newyorker.com/news/campaign-chronicles/the-trump-campaigns-mobile-app-is-collecting-massive-amounts-of-voter-data
======
emerged
Apps require the user to provide permissions. It seems like a non-story unless
the app is hacking your phone for permissions you didn't explicitly grant
during install.

~~~
the_arun
Users trust apps. Could apps ask user’s consent for x,y attributes & collect
data for a,b...z attributes? would apple/google allow that?

------
nickthegreek
I dont understand the mindset of anyone who would install a campaign mobile
app on their phone. Maybe I'm missing something but what could possibly be
gained?

~~~
the_arun
Basically the app provides schedules, agenda etc.,

~~~
jaldhar
...All the tweets that Twitter Inc. determines to be too sensitive for your
delicate eyes.

------
jakelazaroff
Is there an issue with the New Yorker’s mobile site? This article shows up as
only a paragraph long for me and doesn’t even mention data collecting.

~~~
the_arun
If you use ios this gets it -
[https://apple.news/A4nS32jtOSd-V5o7UFvn4vg](https://apple.news/A4nS32jtOSd-V5o7UFvn4vg)

------
the_arun
Wouldn’t Apple or Google review apps before they get published? Dont they have
some responsibility?

~~~
Krasnol
According to the Ad I've just seen on television: they have.

That's why you won't see any comment about it here ;)

------
chadlavi
isn't this literally a plot point from House of Cards

